# Unable To Find User In Local Recipient Map



## NeHe (May 10, 2013)

Before upgrading Postfix (more than a year ago), I could create a mailbox with Cyrus admin, add the user name / password to the SASL database and send mail to the account right away.  I would then go into aliases and add a long name version of the account.  So this is what I would do:


`cm user.joeb` (in Cyrus admin)
`saslpasswd2 joeb` (add password)
email to joeb@companyname.com and it would work fine.

*A*fter testing I would then edit aliases and add


```
joe.blow : joeb (long name alias)
```

I could then email the short or long name without issues.

Now when I attempt to send an email to joeb it says the user can not be found. I can email joe.blow just fine, and when I look at the logs I see joe.blow is converted to joeb before delivery (no issues).

If I want to email joeb I have to add 
	
	



```
joeb:joeb
```
 into the aliases table.

*F*or some reason this doesn't seem right to me; having to add the long alias does because it's an alias to the short mailbox name.

Can someone help me figure out why this is happening?  I read http://www.postfix.org/LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README.html and I get that having this defined forces you to define all your aliases, but should it also prevent mail from going to the main mailboxes (short names)?

If I blank out local_recipient_maps I can then once again deliver to mailboxes without having to add them to aliases, but then I assume this increases risk of all the bad that comes with this.


----------

